# Driver side windshield sprayer not spraying fully



## Donkey (10 mo ago)

Hi friends! First apologies as I am not a very technical car person. My driver side windshield washer sprayer isn't spraying at full power - it just sputters out maybe half or less what it's supposed to but the passenger side is fine. This is a 2018 LT.

I've looked under the hood at what tubing I could see and didn't see any obvious leaks. Also no obvious debris stuck in the nozzle. This was happening in warmer months so I don't believe it to be frozen. No lights on dash or odd sounds.

Any way to Dx if it's a pump issue or nozzle? Or other ideas? I've attached a video to further show the issue albeit not great. TIA.









IMG 0612 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 0612 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

If it’s pumping on the passenger side, then the pump is fine. If you can, I’d take the drivers side sprayer hose and nozzle off and clean it. Something is stuck in there. Then top off the fluid and give her a try.

there will be a Y or a T connection somewhere connecting both sides, you shouldnt need to trace it all the way to the pump.


----------



## Donkey (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> If it’s pumping on the passenger side, then the pump is fine. If you can, I’d take the drivers side sprayer hose and nozzle off and clean it. Something is stuck in there. Then top off the fluid and give her a try.
> 
> there will be a Y or a T connection somewhere connecting both sides, you shouldnt need to trace it all the way to the pump.


Good to hear the pump is good. Do you have a guide of some sort on how to remove the nozzle? I tried looking and only found Gen 1 guides. Thank you!


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

these are the hoses, they pull apart.



4




































2016 2017 2018 2019 Chevrolet Cruze Windshield Washer Fluid Spray Jet Nozzle OEM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2016 2017 2018 2019 Chevrolet Cruze Windshield Washer Fluid Spray Jet Nozzle OEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Looks like the top round little tab get pushed/pryed down (away from the flat surface and off the hood) and then slid off of those two bottom tabs. I imagine the under hood insulation will need to be removed. Sorry, I have a Gen 1 and am going off one picture here. Once you look at it, it should be easy peasy.


----------



## Donkey (10 mo ago)

Bvogt said:


> View attachment 296344
> 
> these are the hoses, they pull apart.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info and pictures. I was able to get it out and ended up using the pointy end of a safety pin to get whatever gunk was lodged in there... which also made me realize I could have done that without removing the whole piece in the first place haha.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

In the 2 or 3 times this has happened to me...I simply get a small pin and put the pin in the nozzle. Works !


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Yea, only problem with that is. If you keep pushing contaminants back into the system, they will keep plugging it up. The nozzle is quick to remove, disconnect, clean and replace. Also good while it’s off is pump fluid through it. Little mini flush. My two cents. Glad you got it! Good job!


----------

